# [SOLVED] Samsung SCX-4200 Multifunction refuses to work

## daschapa

In first place: Excuse my terrible english.

I've just bought a SCX-4200 after have looked around about other Linux Users' experience.

I've downloaded the latest driver from the web site, as so many times was recommended.

I have CUPS installed before proceed to installing the "driver"

I've set the device to file://dev/usb/lp0

But the printer still not working.

When I tryed to print the test-page i've noticed that the device pointed is /dev/null, so I went into "properties" and changed it to /dev/usb/lp0 again, but the utility refuses to commit the changes I've made.

If set the device as /dev/mpf4 the problem is the same.

Any idea? Thanx

----------

## daschapa

I've found that CUPS was throwing an error like

```
Filter "rastertosamsungspl" for printer "Samsung_SCX-4200_Series_USB_1" not available: No such file or directory"
```

Then, I've looked for that file, and it resultedr to be in /usr/lib/cups. I've symlinked all from /usr/bin, but now CUPS gives me a new error:

```
/usr/libexec/cups/filter/rastertosamsungspl failed
```

----------

## daschapa

Well, here i'll post a little HOWTO.

First, check if you have installed CUPS. If you don't, then emerge it:

```
emerge -av cups
```

And the same way about X-Sane (scanning backend/frontend)

```
emerge -av xsane
```

Second. Open /etc/cups/cupsd.conf and check if you have this statement:

```
 FileDevice Yes
```

If you don't, add it anywhere. Just keep in mind you must NOT put it inside a tag-block (like <location /> ... </Location>)

Third. Go to Samsung's web page and download the latest printer driver. Unpack it, and:

```
# modprobe usblp

# cd cdroot/Linux

# ./install.sh
```

Follow normal installation process, but change the device to 'file:/dev/usb/lp'. If at the ending of installation process you notice, your device is set to file:/dev/null don't panic, try to change it again using the Launcher now in your desktop (yes, the installer had copied it in there). Now, if everything is alright, you may print a test page using CUPS web admin.

Fourth. Printing is OK! Great! Now, is time to fix the Scanner. You can download the fixed Libraries from this page: http://jacobo.tarrio.org/Samsung_SCX-4200_on_Debian Take care about downloading the right fix for your driver version.

Unpack it , and replace  "/usr/lib/libmfp.so.1.0.1" in your system with "i386/libmfp.so.1.0.1" or "x86_64/libmfp.so.1.0.1" (depending your architecture).

Go on, your multifunction should be working now.

Have Luck

----------

## mu-sly

I have an SCX-4100 - slightly different printer but using the same Unified drivers.

Have had the printer working fine for a while, but still not the scanner. I followed these instructions, reinstalled the drivers from the latest version and applied the patch for version 2.00.97 but although printing is fine, scanning still doesn't work.

Whenever I launch xsane as a normal user, I get:

```

dave@slynux ~ $ xsane

*** glibc detected *** xsane: double free or corruption (!prev): 0x0818ab68 ***

```

Running it as root (yes, I know, bad idea) makes no difference either - same error.

I also get a similar error when running "scanimage -L":

```

dave@slynux ~ $ scanimage -L

*** glibc detected *** scanimage: double free or corruption (!prev): 0x08059080 ***

```

My cups printers.conf file:

```

# Printer configuration file for CUPS v1.2.10

# Written by cupsd on 2007-10-15 09:04

<DefaultPrinter scx4100>

Info Samsung SCX-4100 MFP

Location Dave's Room

DeviceURI file:/dev/usb/lp0

State Idle

StateTime 1192439035

Accepting Yes

Shared Yes

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

OpPolicy default

ErrorPolicy stop-printer

</Printer>

```

I don't have a /dev/usb/lp but /dev/usb/lp0 seems to work fine. It was also previously printing OK using device "mfp:/dev/mfp4", though this seems no longer necessary as /dev/usb/lp0 works fine.

However, I've not managed to get anywhere with scanning for a long time, despite numerous recompiles of xsane and so on (I think the problem is the Samsung driver, not sane / xsane).

Any ideas anyone?

Thanks!

Update: I've also tried many of the suggestions from this Ubuntu thread, as that guy had the same glibc error message as me (though I have no mfpport.ko error message), but I still didn't get anywhere with it.

----------

## agrippa_cash

It looks like the new cups expects files to be someplace the Samsung folk don't expect to put them.  Namely /usr/libexec rather than just /usr/lib.

```
sudo ln -sf /usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertosamsung* /usr/libexec/cups/filter/
```

Solved the problem for me with my SCX-4100 installed using Samsung's script.

----------

## mu-sly

 *agrippa_cash wrote:*   

> It looks like the new cups expects files to be someplace the Samsung folk don't expect to put them.  Namely /usr/libexec rather than just /usr/lib.
> 
> ```
> sudo ln -sf /usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertosamsung* /usr/libexec/cups/filter/
> ```
> ...

 

Is that for printing, or for scanning too? Do you have scanning working?

(Does CUPS have anything to do with scanning? I've never been quite sure, although I think it doesn't.)

Thanks!

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *mu-sly wrote:*   

>  *agrippa_cash wrote:*   It looks like the new cups expects files to be someplace the Samsung folk don't expect to put them.  Namely /usr/libexec rather than just /usr/lib.
> 
> ```
> sudo ln -sf /usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertosamsung* /usr/libexec/cups/filter/
> ```
> ...

 

/usr/lib/cups/filter/ == printing only

you guys might also want to try out the the nice ebuilds available for those printers over at bugs.gentoo.org:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=139715

----------

